# brake cleaner fluid for cleaning sand and grime off chain



## nightmoves001 (Jul 7, 2009)

i haven't done this myself but a good friend of mine uses brake cleaner fluid to clean the sand and crap off his chain after words he uses soap and water. I was just curious to see if it is a good idea or not before i try it on my own bike it seems to work well though suggestions anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use it from time to time, if the chain gets really gross. Usually try & use the non-chlorinated type, as it's less likely to cause rust spotting. 

If the chain isn't too bad, I just relube before a ride, give it a quick wipe-down & go. Keeps the chain fairly clean.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've been asking about everyone I run in to about chain cleaning. I bought my bike used (barely) off a guy, and asked him about chain maintenance before buying. He said that if you take the chain in your hands, and try and bend it opposite the way it normally bends, like you're trying to snap it sideways and it sounds like there is sand in between the link plates, then it's time to clean the chain. 

I've hit that point with my chain, but I still don't know how I should go about cleaning it. Submerge it in a citrus based cleaner inside a Tupperware-type container or spray it down with brake cleaner or what? I've heard of some people putting it in an empty pop bottle with a couple ounces of degreaser and just shaking it around, rinsing it with isopropyl alcohol and then re-lubing.

I know chain maintenance is widely debated, but how would you guys degrease and clean it? I lube it after every ride trying to flush some of the grime out from between the link plates, but it doesn't seem to work or I just accumulate more grit in my chain than anyone on the planet.


----------



## nightmoves001 (Jul 7, 2009)

Its not hard to get sand build up in the tight spots of your chain ive heard taking it off and soaking it in a mixture of soap water and WD-40 then re oil it after. I dono my problem is that i dont want to take my chain off after every time i ride a trail or every week commute "sand/mud". So im looking for a way to get the sand and crap out without taking my chain off trying brake cleaner might help?


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I just use diluted detergent on a dishrag, run the chain through it to clean off the sand and dust, then dry it off with an old T-shirt before lubing it. Not a method for the purists (eg remove chain, soak overnight, air dry, lube), but it keeps my chain clean and quiet.

If you ride mainly in dry, sandy conditions with rare rain, wax lubes will help keep your chain clean. They just don't last long so you need to reapply frequently.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

just make sure you clean it good and lube it with something good that will prevent rust from time to time, ive seen people ride with chains that looked like they were gona snap in half from rusting, so as long as you can keep the chain rust free and freely moving, your gona be ok. I use brake clean and poly lube after every ride that involves the chain getting seriously sandy and gritty. Especially after i clean the bike off with water. Surface rust on your sprockets isnt as big of a deal as long as it isnt crazy rust.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Qatarbhoy said:


> I just use diluted detergent on a dishrag, run the chain through it to clean off the sand and dust, then dry it off with an old T-shirt before lubing it. Not a method for the purists (eg remove chain, soak overnight, air dry, lube), but it keeps my chain clean and quiet.
> 
> If you ride mainly in dry, sandy conditions with rare rain, wax lubes will help keep your chain clean. They just don't last long so you need to reapply frequently.


I have a bottle of Pedro's Ice Wax to give a try... I just want to get all of the oil based lube off before I put a wax based one on.

I ride mainly on roads right now trying to get back in shape. I'll be moving to dirt more often soon, assuming I get less lazy and take the time to drive to dirt. Come winter, I'll be at Rays a couple times a month because I live 10 minutes from it, and I imagine it's pretty dusty in there.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I really don't think using brake cleaner is a very good idea, it is very strong and can easily get well into the chain removing all the lubrication. Best thing to do if you want to clean a grimmy chain is use a Power Link of some sort and take the chain off the bike, then drop it into some hot, soapy water to soak for a bit, then scrub it with a toothbrush, rinse it, dry it and apply your chain lube of preference.


----------



## WCC (Mar 22, 2009)

I have tried everything to clean my chain at onetime or another. When my chain needs cleaning now, I remove it and place it in a medium size gatorade bottle which is half full of Simple Green. Shake it for about five minute then take the chain out let it dry on newspaper.

I then re-lube the chain with Liquid Wrench Dry Lubricant.

Works for me....


----------



## debusama (Dec 9, 2008)

I don’t like brake cleaner because it’s such nasty stuff, I leave it on the bike, spray it down with Simple green, take nylon bristled brush, scrub the part of the chain that is running over the cassette (the cassette holds the chain in place so I can put a little pressure on the brush as I scrub), and rotate the pedals backwards until I have cleaned the whole chain, then I rinse the simple green off, apply oil, and wipe off any excess.


----------



## nightmoves001 (Jul 7, 2009)

You want to clean a chain or ride?[/QUOTE said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> but it does sound like a good idea to remove the chain any pointers on how i can remove my chain properly, witch one is the master link and like for instance when i remove it when i put it back on it has to go in the same exact spot/gear i took it off of correct. excuse my noobish questions havent taken a chain off since the old GT Dyno from when i was a kid.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

nightmoves001 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> but it does sound like a good idea to remove the chain any pointers on how i can remove my chain properly, witch one is the master link and like for instance when i remove it when i put it back on it has to go in the same exact spot/gear i took it off of correct. excuse my noobish questions havent taken a chain off since the old GT Dyno from when i was a kid.
> 
> Thanks


Just thread it through the rear derailleur properly (on the cogs) and over your best guess as to the correct rear cog, then through the front, and then join the chain at the master link or gold link or whatever. The rear derailleur will put the chain onto the correct gear on the cassette when you pedal, no harm done.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

since no one's posted it yet - "The PROPER way to clean and lube a chain"


----------



## nightmoves001 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok i dont have a chain tool could i use a punch? to take apart the master link?


----------



## suprcivic (Aug 17, 2008)

don't do that. you won't get it back on. if your chain is shimano, it probably doesn't have a true master link. you will need a chain tool. if it is a sram chain, look for the gold link. if you have one, you can slide the side plates in your hand (like you are trying to shorten the chain) and the link will pop free. i know it is confusing, but you'll understand when you see the link.

if it is a shimano, you should also buy a replacement pin because if you use the original pin, you will have a weaker chain. (i've never had a problem, but you might as well do it the right way).

my suggestion... get a sram chain as soon as that one wears out.


----------



## suprcivic (Aug 17, 2008)

BTW...

i use simple green and a scrub brush to clean my chain.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

Eventually the bla bla will end and you'll find yourself more confused than ever.
Mineral spirit is called.Go to an Home Depot,It's in a gallon bottle. You can remove the chain or simply use a brush to clean it.Also good for any moving part on your bike .


----------



## Spinner54 (Apr 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


> since no one's posted it yet - "The PROPER way to clean and lube a chain"


I'd rather pay for a new chain than go through all of this work. I clean my chain regularily using one of the orange based degreasers or Simple Green (whatever happens to be around) I have a couple of brushes I use and I am very satisfied with the results I get in 15 mins.


----------



## nightmoves001 (Jul 7, 2009)

cool i think ill just stick with the bake cleaner and wash the components/chain in a dish soap mixture right after i use it. Thanks a ton guys for the feedback i may try some of these other suggestions latter down the road. Im lazy and dont want to take my chain off i think i can manage with out doing that either with the brake cleaner or some mineral spirit.

Thanks!!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> since no one's posted it yet - "The PROPER way to clean and lube a chain"


Haha, yeah right. because we all have 5 hours to clean our chain. I think next time I change the oil in my car I'll just rebuild my engine, too! Sheldon Brown is extremely knowledgeable when it comes to bikes, but that's just not realistic.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

sheldon brown is such a slacker.. you should totally be micropolishing each individual plate by hand, once per cleaning. twice if you're really thorough 

prolink has solvents in it. it cleans, degreases, relubricates and dries out completely, all in one go. drip on, wait, wipe off. done.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*Low odor and cheap.*



dueruote said:


> Eventually the bla bla will end and you'll find yourself more confused than ever.
> Mineral spirit is called.Go to an Home Depot,It's in a gallon bottle. You can remove the chain or simply use a brush to clean it.Also good for any moving part on your bike .


It works for me as the citrus stuff and simple green will break down fresh lube unless you rinse it off. An air compressor comes in handy to blast the old gunk from the links quickly also.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Straz85 said:


> Haha, yeah right. because we all have 5 hours to clean our chain. I think next time I change the oil in my car I'll just rebuild my engine, too!


I thought the same thing, you just put it into words.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Um, really?*



Spinner54 said:


> I'd rather pay for a new chain than go through all of this work. I clean my chain regularily using one of the orange based degreasers or Simple Green (whatever happens to be around) I have a couple of brushes I use and I am very satisfied with the results I get in 15 mins.


Did you guys not get that he was joking? Read the warnings about the solvents used.


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

gthcarolina said:


> Did you guys not get that he was joking? Read the warnings about the solvents used.


Yeah one of his kits includes 57 Powerlinks to replace all the chain links.


----------



## luckie8 (Aug 14, 2009)

what about this? http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## billee (Jul 31, 2004)

gthcarolina said:


> Did you guys not get that he was joking? Read the warnings about the solvents used.


This illustrates a lot about human nature. People who spend a lot of time cleaning their chain do not have a sense of humor. But I must admit they have some fine looking chains.


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

bacon11 said:


> I thought the same thing, you just put it into words.


It...was...a...joke.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Joeboater said:


> It...was...a...joke.


Thank.... you... smartass... it's... not... like... I... didn't... get... it.


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

You...are...wel...come...HEY, "smartass"? Man, that's cold.


Thanks for editing the original response, BTW.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I used to hit with wd40, water, then again with wd40 to displace the water. then lube chaina side plates. 

the Lbs told be about this orange oil base degreaser, Finish Line 
Citrus BioSolvent Concentrate; it melts caked on grud like hot butter. then I lube it up and coat the side links to prevent rusting


----------

